# HAT L8V1



## Coupon (Mar 26, 2012)

Brand new Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L8 speakers! Selling in pairs only. | eBay

US$250/pair, good deal?


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw that too. It also says he has 52 sets available as well. And yes that is a good price. That is a lot of money if he paid retail for 52 sets new.....


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

how would you fit 52 in an f-250?! That's what he said he bought them for.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will vouch for him...He is a good guy.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm really thinking about getting a set to replace my Imagine 6.5's that are in my doors now....But I am not sure I have enough power for these 8's even with my RF 551X brigded to 2 channels....


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

Just saw these on ebay and was going to post a thread but looks like one is already going.

I paid an @$$ load more than that for a pair of L8's a couple years ago.

This is a hell of a deal and these drivers are potent.


----------

